# Protrek PRW-2500



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

PRW-2500

Performance;
20 Bar water resistance; low-temperature resistant (-10°C / 14°F)

Radio Frequencies;
77.5 kHz (DCF77: Germany); 60 kHz (MSF: UK); 60 kHz (WWVB: USA); 40 kHz (JJY: Fukushima, Japan) / 60 kHz (JJY: Kyushu, Japan); 68.5 kHz (BPC: China)

Radio Wave Reception;
Automatic reception up to six times a day (except for China: where five times a day); manual reception

Digital compass;
Measures and displays direction as one of 16 points; measuring range: 0° to 359°; measuring unit: 1°; 20 seconds continuous measurement; graphic direction pointer; bearing memory; magnetic declination correction; bidirectional calibration and northerly calibration function

Altimeter;
Measuring range: -700 to 10,000 m (-2,300 to 32,800 ft.) without reference altitude; measuring unit: 5 m (20 ft.); reference altitude setting; altitude differential; manual memory measurements (up to 14 records, each including altitude, date, time); high altitude/low altitude memory; total ascent/descent memory

Barometer;
Measuring range: 260 to 1,100 hPa (7.65 to 32.45 inHg); measuring unit: 1 hPa (0.05 inHg); atmospheric pressure graph; barometric pressure differential pointer; barometric tendency information

Thermometer;
Measuring range: -10 to 60°C (14 to 140°F); measuring unit: 0.1°C (0.2°F)

Tide Graph;
Tide level for specific date and time

Moon Data;
Moon age of the specific data; moon phase graph

World Time;
48 cities (31 time zones; daylight saving on/off) and Coordinated Universal Time

Stopwatch;
1/100-second stopwatch; measuring capacity: 23:59'59.99"; elapsed time; split time; 1st - 2nd place times

Countdown Timer;
Measuring unit: 1 second; input range: 1 to 60 minutes (1-minute increments); reset time: 1 to 5 minutes (1-minute increments)

Alarm;
5 independent daily alarms; hourly time signal

Other Functions;
Full auto-calendar; 12/24-hour format; button operation tone on/off; electro-luminescent backlight (full auto EL light with afterglow); selectable illumination duration: 1.5 / 3.0 second

Power Source;
Tough Solar power system (solar-charging system) Continuous Operation About 23 months with the power-saving function* ON after full charge *Display shuts off after a certain period in a dark location

Size of Case;
56.3 × 50.6 × 15.0 mm

Total Weight
Approx. 80 g

I knew there was good reason for not buying a PRG-240T :-d

Q-6


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

I've missed the large graphic area for alti/baro for years, and I'm not a fan of the overly large digits of the Protreks of today. Now, this one? Very nice digits and a large graphic area... But with a tide grap...? Sigh...!!!!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I think Casio may have released the perfect Protrek


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

ThomAsio said:


> I've missed the large graphic area for alti/baro for years, and I'm not a fan of the overly large digits of the Protreks of today. Now, this one? Very nice digits and a large graphic area... But with a tide grap...? Sigh...!!!!


I tend to agree, why they didn't implement a dot matrix display, I dont know? The ever smaller "windows" of information tend to be far harder to read at a glance. Being a "Jack of all trades" often results in being "a master of none"

"There is a trade off between capability and usability, as far as I know, no one has figured out how to achieve maximum capability and maximum usability in the same device. In prospect the capability seems more important than usability; in practice the reverse is true"









What many have hoped Casio would come up with ABC`s that delvers concise information at a glance, and still retain the Protrek character and great timing features. I reserve final judgement until I see one first hand :think: The usability and how the display works has to be seen first hand,. The 2500 is also now rated to 20 Bar, and from the latest pictures the tide graph is utilising the upper blue segment of the duplex display and not persistent, with the inclusion of the upgraded bracelet, dont expect the same bargain basement pricing of the PRG-240...

Q-6


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

Double posting, check the posts in the Digital ABC forum if interested...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Comparing the images of the new 2500 with my PRG-240B, there is no doubt that the primary time display is much smaller, the upper segment of the display (day & moon) is approximately the same. Center segment displaying barometric trend graph and date & year looks to be the same size as the 240`s. third and final segment with primary time is certainly going to be smaller than the 1500`s which previously was the smallest primary time display of the triple sensors...

























PRG-240 Size of case: 57.3 X 50.9 X 15.3 mm
PRW-2500 Size of Case: 56.3 × 50.6 × 15.0 mm

Q-6


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

any word of this getting released to the US market as a Pathfinder, or at least a release date??


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like the 2500 has also gone Manaslu!! Check the PRX-2500T:


----------



## Valaker (Nov 22, 2007)

I like that prx!

Slightly off-topic, but this one is getting my attention too.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey my friend.. I have a really big question!!

Is there any difference between prw 2500 and prw 1500???????? ( EXCEPT of course the display )


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

bezgeo85 said:


> Hey my friend.. I have a really big question!!
> 
> Is there any difference between prw 2500 and prw 1500???????? ( EXCEPT of course the display )


No way to really see until the watch is released, what I would say is that the 130/1500 is very focused towards marine activities the 2500 looks to be more balanced offering and equal focus on land based activities.

Q-6


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

That blue tide graph overlay looks terrible to me, almost like an after-thought. What, so you'll get more of a "water" feeling about it? The barometric graph looks a little better, but not all that much. I don't know... tide and moon phase are useful to know, but all of the tide accuracy issues I keep hearing about in these watches turns me off. If I'm sailing, I'll have on-board gear to let me know the tides much more accurately. And when shore based, all you have to do is just go on-line at the beginning of the day to learn what the tides will be doing. I don't see this as an important feature to have in a watch. I'd still go for a PRG-240.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

xevious said:


> That blue tide graph overlay looks terrible to me, almost like an after-thought. What, so you'll get more of a "water" feeling about it? The barometric graph looks a little better, but not all that much. I don't know... tide and moon phase are useful to know, but all of the tide accuracy issues I keep hearing about in these watches turns me off. If I'm sailing, I'll have on-board gear to let me know the tides much more accurately. And when shore based, all you have to do is just go on-line at the beginning of the day to learn what the tides will be doing. I don't see this as an important feature to have in a watch. I'd still go for a PRG-240.


Let`s see, when the watch is released the display functionality will be better understood, for me Casio are simply trying to pack in as much as possible, almost like a technical showpiece, unfortunately this results in key very important features getting dropped; Sunrise/Sunset and a sub par CDT, back to 60 minutes :roll:

The display itself is clearly complex and almost bombards the eye with data, however we are only looking at an image and the readability/useably in real life may be very different. For all intents and purposes, the PRW-2500 looks to be the very antithesis of Suunto`s Core, one of the most readable and accurate ABC`s on the market, the very simplicity of ABC display make for sound user experience, much like the PRG-80`s.

The PRG-240 was encouraging as a return to the field orientated ABC by Casio, albeit still lacking some serious features, the PRW-2500, well let`s see where it takes us; to the bar or down the trail ;-)

Q-6


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Queen6 said:


> No way to really see until the watch is released, what I would say is that the 130/1500 is very focused towards marine activities the 2500 looks to be more balanced offering and equal focus on land based activities.
> 
> Q-6


thanks for replying... i totally agree for seeing it but i am a little disapointed because as about the specifications(everything) it is exactly the same with paw1500


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Queen6, is the PRW-2500's strap actually the same as the ones from the PRG-500 series? They sure look similar. My only complaint with the PRG-130Y was that the strap doesn't look beefy enough.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> Queen6, is the PRW-2500's strap actually the same as the ones from the PRG-500 series? They sure look similar. My only complaint with the PRG-130Y was that the strap doesn't look beefy enough.


The strap does look very similar to the 500/5000, so it may well be the same. Best straps I found for the 130 was the synthetic leather/ballistic nylon type, like the 130GC-3`s & 1500CA-3`s
















One of the best display`s of the Protrek`s, certainily best of the "Tough Solar`s"

Q-6


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Queen6 said:


> The strap does look very similar to the 500/5000, so it may well be the same. Best straps I found for the 130 was the synthetic leather/ballistic nylon type, like the 130GC-3`s & 1500CA-3`s
> 
> One of the best display`s of the Protrek`s, certainily best of the "Tough Solar`s"
> 
> Q-6


Hmmm. Almost regretted getting the negative display PRG-130Y after reading your post :-d but quite ironically, my reason for getting the PRG-130Y was also your post somewhere else in this forum. Strange that you did not mention the titanium bracelet as the best strap choice but rather the ballistic nylon.

Do you think Casio would make a PRG version of the PRW-2500, maybe something with a name like PRG-245? :-d


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> Hmmm. Almost regretted getting the negative display PRG-130Y after reading your post :-d but quite ironically, my reason for getting the PRG-130Y was also your post somewhere else in this forum. Strange that you did not mention the titanium bracelet as the best strap choice but rather the ballistic nylon.
> 
> Do you think Casio would make a PRG version of the PRW-2500, maybe something with a name like PRG-245? :-d


Difficult to separate the 130Y & 130GC, both very different both great lookers. Realistically you will get more milage out of the 130Y the 130GC is great for casual and sports etc, but not for everyone in the workplace. Just that the post was related to 130/1500 straps, the bracelet also works great, although the black IP coating is not indestructible, and does wear in time. I ended up with three 130`s, the GB I will let go one day as it`s rarely worn. I have the black Ti bracelet for my 130Y, although so far I have mostly used the strap.

I have no doubt Casio will release a PRG version of the 2500, PRG-250 would most likely designation I guess :think:

Q-6


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Queen6 said:


> Difficult to separate the 130Y & 130GC, both very different both great lookers. Realistically you will get more milage out of the 130Y the 130GC is great for casual and sports etc, but not for everyone in the workplace. Just that the post was related to 130/1500 straps, the bracelet also works great, although the black IP coating is not indestructible, and does wear in time. I ended up with three 130`s, the GB I will let go one day as it`s rarely worn. I have the black Ti bracelet for my 130Y, although so far I have mostly used the strap.
> 
> I have no doubt Casio will release a PRG version of the 2500, PRG-250 would most likely designation I guess :think:
> 
> Q-6


If you put it that way, I'll have to agree with you about the 130's straps, I like the GC nylon too, but so far I found the resin strap to be the best all-rounder. Haven't gotten the Ti bracelet because it is very expensive right now - might as well get another G :-d The resin strap goes very well with the subdued all-black look, making the combo a good wearer on any occasion. I think this would also apply on the PRW-2500, PRG-500Y, and the PRG-240/240B to an extent. A client I met today wore a PRG-110T which looks dressy but may not be all that good on the field because of all the bling (yes the PRG-110T is blingy despite the brushed titanium). Ever since getting into the ProTrek/G-Shock world I found that I just can't care about metallic watches anymore. Is this wrong or what? :-d

Lastly, do you think the PRW-2500 would fetch something over $600? I am guessing the MSRP might be close to that. Not that I have any use for the atomic sync here in Southeast Asia...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> If you put it that way, I'll have to agree with you about the 130's straps, I like the GC nylon too, but so far I found the resin strap to be the best all-rounder. Haven't gotten the Ti bracelet because it is very expensive right now - might as well get another G :-d The resin strap goes very well with the subdued all-black look, making the combo a good wearer on any occasion. I think this would also apply on the PRW-2500, PRG-500Y, and the PRG-240/240B to an extent. A client I met today wore a PRG-110T which looks dressy but may not be all that good on the field because of all the bling (yes the PRG-110T is blingy despite the brushed titanium). Ever since getting into the ProTrek/G-Shock world I found that I just can't care about metallic watches anymore. Is this wrong or what? :-d
> 
> Lastly, do you think the PRW-2500 would fetch something over $600? I am guessing the MSRP might be close to that. Not that I have any use for the atomic sync here in Southeast Asia...


Bracelet for the 130YTJ literally shot up in price to over $130, I picked two up a couple of years back for less than $60 each, One is on the 130GB the other I will keep for the 130Y, for the cost of one now I agree it`s better to pick up a new "G" I just recently got A GA-100MS-3 and change :-d

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-100ms-3-a-529482.html On the subject of military style watches, I have just dug out my old PRG-80L-3VDR this big green monster has been sleeping for years, a great partner to the MS-3 b-)








Another Deep Green Beast








Pity about the searchlight :-d

$600 too much, dont see the PRW-2500 being priced above the PRW-5000 & PRW-5100, say around $480 (add $100 for the "T") tops. Wait on the PRG-release it will be much cheaper, I only have two Protrek`s that sync, and only one of use the PRW-5000 as the only place I go these days that has coverage is China. The only reason for me to get the PRW-2500 is to have it in my hand faster, I am sure the PRG variant will be around the $300 mark...

Q-6


----------



## NickintheLakes (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks nice but the functionality is odd - do the designers ever get input from real users? you'd assume they would.

Pro-trek was, I thought, about a tool for ventures on land so the tide graph is a strange inclusion.

The display is too cluttered and possibly too small. 

I climb/hike under some foul conditions and in high wind with sleet/rain/snow etc then you need big clear digits - it appears that Casio do not understand this at least with this model.


----------



## alexanderdeath (Sep 30, 2010)

I love my PAW-1200T-7V, but this PRW-2500 seems more robust, approaching almost a G-shock. Nice.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Queen6 said:


> Bracelet for the 130YTJ literally shot up in price to over $130, I picked two up a couple of years back for less than $60 each, One is on the 130GB the other I will keep for the 130Y, for the cost of one now I agree it`s better to pick up a new "G" I just recently got A GA-100MS-3 and change :-d
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-100ms-3-a-529482.html On the subject of military style watches, I have just dug out my old PRG-80L-3VDR this big green monster has been sleeping for years, a great partner to the MS-3 b-)
> 
> ...


Ack! That is one beast indeed. Any idea where I might still get them? ;-) But yeah PRG-80 is probably not that good anymore now that the PRG-240 is also out for slightly less than $220. I also really need to learn how to take pics of a watch with its EL/LED on.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> Ack! That is one beast indeed. Any idea where I might still get them? ;-) But yeah PRG-80 is probably not that good anymore now that the PRG-240 is also out for slightly less than $220. I also really need to learn how to take pics of a watch with its EL/LED on.


You still see some 80`s in the retail outlets, although I have not seen an 80L in a while. 80 is a tougher cookie and is also built to a higher standard of finish than the 240, simplicity being one of it`s key atributes, combined with tremendous readability. The PRG -80 is difficult to sum up, however; there is a trade off between capability and usability, as far as I know, no one has figured out how to achieve maximum capability and maximum usability in the same device. In prospect the capability seems more important than usability; in practice the reverse is true, and this is where the PRG-80 shines.

I would urge all who have an interest in Protrek`s to look at the 40 and or 80 as very soon they will be out of circulation...

Q-6


----------



## ChooseDennis (Feb 13, 2008)

Or will the 2500 replace the 1500 and can we expect an atomic version of the 240?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Queen6 said:


> You still see some 80`s in the retail outlets, although I have not seen an 80L in a while. 80 is a tougher cookie and is also built to a higher standard of finish than the 240, simplicity being one of it`s key atributes, combined with tremendous readability. The PRG -80 is difficult to sum up, however; there is a trade off between capability and usability, as far as I know, no one has figured out how to achieve maximum capability and maximum usability in the same device. In prospect the capability seems more important than usability; in practice the reverse is true, and this is where the PRG-80 shines.
> 
> I would urge all who have an interest in Protrek`s to look at the 40 and or 80 as very soon they will be out of circulation...
> 
> Q-6


You're right. Compared to cars probably the 80 is more of a Toyota Hilux than a Dodge Ram?


----------



## sportmats (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone who knows when this watch hits the stores for selling?


----------



## Alkibiades (May 5, 2011)

sportmats said:


> Anyone who knows when this watch hits the stores for selling?


I can't say that I know with absolute certainty, but the releases made by some Japanese retailers have suggested release dates of June 25 or June 30 of this year--for the PRX-2500T-7JF, mind you, which is not the standard version of this watch. For the standard PRW2500, a recent statement by Casio America's president suggests that the new model will be released in the first half of summer 2011. He alludes to the watches being a boon to explorers in the summer hiking season, which would make sense only if the watches were released in time for people's expeditions.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-prw2500-new-information-548208.html


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

NickintheLakes said:


> Looks nice but the functionality is odd - do the designers ever get input from real users? you'd assume they would.
> 
> Pro-trek was, I thought, about a tool for ventures on land so the tide graph is a strange inclusion.
> 
> ...


Casio looks to be trying to produce an all round ABC that will cover all activities, however I completely agree about the display, a good field watch should be visible at a glance even in poor conditions.

Since 2007 Casio has compromised very much on readability and to some extents performance, with diminutive trend graphs and the continuation of the unusual implementation of the barometer/altimeter.

There is no doubt about the accuracy of the sensor`s and the watches in general, however it all rather adds up to a package that is difficult to interpret by many. The use of absolute air pressure over Mean Sea Level (MSL) as the primary means of displaying barometric pressure is poor at best. MSL is the standard for virtually all points of reference for weather information/services.

The net result is that Protrek`s barometers have little correlation to any point of reference regardless of their accuracy, you could forgive this if the watches offered a high resolution trend graph, they dont with on average samples only being taken every two hours. At altitude and or in some locations the weather can change significantly faster...

In summation I seriously doubt that the PRW-2500 will be significantly more accurate than the PRG-40 released back in *2000*, the latest thermally compensated sensors do help, yet without a change in the implementation; the altimeter will drift, and the barometer wont match any weather service...

Q-6


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

If I compare the pics of the PRG-240 with that of the PRW-2500, I much prefer the less cluttered display of the PRG-240. While a moon and tidegraph are certainly nice, the implentation of a 60 min. countdown timer is a huge step backwards, someting we all hoped would be past and simply unexcusable in my opinion. Most of us know and agree that Protreks/Pathfinders are not excatly the essence of ABC watches on the market and you can complain about them definitely a lot (I know I do :-d ) but one thing can some of the modern day Casio ABC's do better than almost any other Casio or any other brand for that matter: showing the current time in ALL modes, with 24h stopwatches and 24h cdt's. That makes them very useful basic digital watches with some additional functions implented - whether one finds them useful or not is up to the individual.

I'm seriously thinking about to purchase a PRG-240 at the moment - for the ability to see time in all modes and the great martial look of the watch alone. I don't care too much for the compass and Barometer and certainly not for the altimeter, but thats just me (okay sunrise/sunset is something nice for me too, because I don't have such a feature in any of my watches yet).

My point is, that even with the much more cluttered display of the PRW-2500, it would be nontheless an option to buy instead of the PRG-240, but with an only one hour running cdt, this watch puts itself in my so called "no-go-zone". I wonder if Casio will ever have the brains to realize, that the most basic digital functions are the essentials of *ANY* digital watch, ABC or not.....:think:

cheers


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

Queen6 said:


> The use of absolute air pressure over Mean Sea Level (MSL) as the primary means of displaying barometric pressure is poor at best. MSL is the standard for virtually all points of reference for weather information/services.


Hi Q6, I'm curious about this. As I understand: In order to convert the measured absolute air pressure into an approximate MSL pressure, the watch would need to know its height above sea level independent from its altimeter, since that is based on its barometer. The only way it could do that is by being calibrated to a reference, and MSL corrections would only be accurate while it remained at that calibrated height. I assume weather stations have known altitudes measured by GPS. I think I'd prefer my watch not to apply a potentially unreliable conversion of the air pressure, especially since I only consider the trend to be important anyway. What am I missing? Thanks.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

rogerlike said:


> Hi Q6, I'm curious about this. As I understand: In order to convert the measured absolute air pressure into an approximate MSL pressure, the watch would need to know its height above sea level independent from its altimeter, since that is based on its barometer. The only way it could do that is by being calibrated to a reference, and MSL corrections would only be accurate while it remained at that calibrated height. I assume weather stations have known altitudes measured by GPS. I think I'd prefer my watch not to apply a potentially unreliable conversion of the air pressure, especially since I only consider the trend to be important anyway. Am I missing something?


Thing is MSL is not unreliable, it`is a definitive measurement/known calculation. All weather resources use MSL including airports via METAR reports. I have owned virtually all Casio`s ABC, or had chance to see them first hand. The calibration point on Protrek`s varies significantly and from my own observations not entirely accurate, you can calibrate the sensor and it will then remain extremely stable (if one of the newer thermally compensated sensor`s.

So this raises another question :think: why doesn't Casio calibrate the sensor exactly ? simply put the value the watch displays is not relevant to anything else; weather service, airport, or basically any other barometer in use. So with this in mind exact calibration is not paramount to the watches operation.

If you have a Suunto, or pretty much any other ABC you can determine altitude via MSL and vise versa. Try this simple test on your Protrek; deliberately adjust the barometer to a maximum and therefore unrealistic value, you will see it has no effect on the altimeter, if this implementation was so superior it would be used as a worldwide standard, it`s not as the results and usability are questionable.

Most other ABC`s use profiles, either locking the watch to altimeter or barometer, more advanced ABC`s use dynamic switching, automatically changing the profile to suit the ascent/decent rate, Casio employs no such technologies therefore the altimeter is a the mercy of the weather and resultantly why they are very susceptible to drifting, while your physical altitude remains static.

As for the trend, this is a trend graph; this data updates every 30 minutes and the display is perpetual, with several options for secondary displays such as current time, altitude, temp etc. What Casio is now offering is pretty much just a nice low-res graphic. UK is a pretty good place for changeable weather, just think how much can change in two hours, as that is Casio`s maximum resolution :think:









An example; if you are unsure of your altitude and are able to catch the weather data, you can set your ABC to the barometer and calibrate, you will now know your altitude. Once on the move switch the profile to altimeter, you will find the watch will be accurate to within a few meters. Once stationary switch the profile back to barometer to lock the altimeter. Sorry to say if you do this with a Casio ABC the only thing you are doing is changing modes, if you do not know the altitude you have no possible way to determine the value without a point of reference, and any change in the weather the altimeter will drift :think:

So in short yes you are missing something important MSL conversion ;-)

Q-6


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

Q6, thanks for your detailed response.



> If you have a Suunto, or pretty much any other ABC you can determine altitude via MSL and vise versa


OK, I can see the value of that.



> Most other ABC`s use profiles, either locking the watch to altimeter or barometer, more advanced ABC`s use dynamic switching, automatically changing the profile to suit the ascent/decent rate


I think you would need these profiles to maintain MSL conversion accuracy. Altimeter lock presumably reduces the frequency with which the altimeter needs calibrating: stopping drift caused by weather conditions at a fixed altitude, and therefore helping MSL conversion stay accurate. Presumably the barometer lock stops false weather alarms on quick ascents. Without the MSL and weather warning features, would a Pro-Trek benefit from profiles?



> So in short yes you are missing something important MSL conversion ;-)


haha  But can it be disabled on the more sophisticated ABCs, just to keep things simple if desired?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

rogerlike said:


> I think you would need these profiles to maintain MSL conversion accuracy. Altimeter lock presumably reduces the frequency with which the altimeter needs calibrating: stopping drift caused by weather conditions at a fixed altitude, and therefore helping MSL conversion stay accurate. Presumably the barometer lock stops false weather alarms on quick ascents. Without the MSL and weather warning features, would a Pro-Trek benefit from profiles?


Protrek`s would absolutely benefit from MSL and altimeter locks, this is something many have wanted for several years. Casio show no indication of updating their ABC technology you can actually trace back to the very first triple sensor and see that little or nothing has changed, from a point of the implementation :think: I am now at point of being completely lost to Casio`s direction with the Protrek line, are they simply being different for the sake of difference :think: They are excellent watches, however they appear to be moving further and further away from field watches, that are useful in the field...

Watches that have the option of dynamically switching profiles, or sometimes described as "locks" are a great solution, as unless you are extremely disciplined it`s invertible that you will forget to change profiles or engage the lock. It adds up to a lot of words, however if you experience the likes of the Suunto Core first hand you will quickly see how easy they are to live with and they are no more complex to use than a Protrek



rogerlike said:


> haha  But can it be disabled on the more sophisticated ABCs, just to keep things simple if desired?


Sure, you simply dont calibrate the watch, it will then be as accurate as the average Casio, given time :-d As a rule all ABC`s require calibration, those employing MSL not so frequently as they are genrally more accurate. If you are only concerned about the barometer trend then no calibration is required, although frankly if you set MSL and use the watch as barometer it will be extremely accurate, same applies to the altimeter. As a rule I only set the altitude, this will by default updates MSL, and it`s always reassuring that on checking the local weather report from the airport that the watches MSL is spot on. Some ABC`s have the ability to display both relative/absolute air pressure and MSL, for me MSL is one of the more important features an ABC should have :think:

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

rogerlike said:


> Without the MSL and weather warning features, would a Pro-Trek benefit from profiles?


Just back to this one, yes & no it potentially may make them more accurate, however all the same issues apply just that you will cease taking measurements on one profile while switching to another. you still wont be able to accurately reference weather data, you still wont be able to determine altitude from barometric pressure input. It would reduce altimeter drift.

I kind of see where you are going; sometimes less is more, and one of Protrek`s sell ups is the ease of use, when reality it`s not so much use, it`s usability a Core is easier to live with as you dont require to constantly calibrate the watch, to keep any level of accuracy, trending is better by several magnitudes and the watch aligns with all weather services/airports.

It`s not that I have a big downer on Protrek, I have owned them for many years, just that they are what they are, and I wont embellish them out of brand loyalty.

Q-6


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## Tartuga (Apr 29, 2011)

I read a lot here before buying my ABC. In particular, I tried to learn from the post of Queen6 and Cal45 - that on this occasion I would like to thank them for what they taught me.

I state that my ABC are: PRG-80T - PRG-240 - Suunto Core. These are flanked by two AB: GW-9200 and GDF-100. I was also a PRG-1500, but went away immediately after reading the 3D Queen6 the accuracy of the PT

Not long ago I enjoyed making a list according to their accuracy. Well, to my direct experience, this is the list:
Suunto Core 1 - GW-9200;
2 PRG-80;
3 PRG-240;
4 GDF-100.

Maybe I have not been able to use them well and, almost certainly, the modules of the Suunto, the S and G PT working with different intervals of calculation, but the conclusion I have reached is no more PT Casio until he decides to change things on its ABC. My idea is that ABC did not make sense for fashion and / or the trend: an ABC was created to work in the field and to look only at the camp, if I want a stylish watch to buy. The result of this thinking is that Casio has never evolved on this road past the large ABC as PRG-40 PRG-80 and putting the following forms to those of 80 and 40 what was missing.

Ok, Casio can do what feels right for its market, but I'm free to think that if ABC Casio I must greatly complicate life to be precise because Casio has decided to sell an ABC for the most fashionable field, then buy a GPS at all times and I am sure you have the accurate data without having to go crazy. Or, as he says in signing Cal45, I take a rope and do a 10m each node, or look to the sky to see if there are clouds.

In conclusion, I prefer to buy another Suunto or Tech4o TraiLeader Jet - interests me after Cal45 has proven to be very precise - rather than PRW-2500.


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

I think there is too much emphasis being placed on barometric lock and MSL.

Yes I would rather have it than not but it confers very little real world advantage over the current Casio ABCs.

For example when I am at home I could lock the altitude to 550 ft and every time I looked subsequently it would tell me that.
However what real advantage is that? I know I am at 550 ft, I told the watch that! 

The Casio would tell me different, probably, when the weather changed but that doesn't fuss me particularly, I know it's because of the weather and not that my house is changing position!

ABCs, if they are to provide usefullness, need to tell you things you might not know when on the move. 

The Casio's barometric sensors on the newish models seem quite accurate for casual use, especially if you keep the temperature fairly constant by keeping on the wrist. Yes you need to keep updating the altiimeter when you have a known reference altitude to counter any possible weather change. However that is really not much different than watches with MSL and locks.

All these watches are ultimately relying on barometric pressure to measure your height and that changes with the weather. I don't care if you have MSL or not you will have to update the watch with some current information be it weather information from a weather service or airport or input a known reference height. The watch just wont be accurate on the move otherwise if the weather changes. Yes some watches try to switch locks between baro and alt but it is basically a guess on the part of the software and cannot be relied on on the move.

Alt's and Baro's are better for trends than absolute measurement and as long as you are aware of their shortcomings and are prepared to keep updating things like the reference altitude when you can they can prove useful.



Mitch


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mitch,

one of the biggest advantages implementing the sea-level-pressure in a watch is, that you can always recalibrate the altimeter, even if you do not know the altitude. Professionell weatherstations almost never tell you the current pressure but the slp. By putting the slp data into the watch it will automatically calculate the altitude in reference to the current pressure. Basically spoken is the slp just another variable in a mathematical equation which helps to calculate the altitude. Of course this works also the other way around, put in a known altitude and you always have also the correct sea-level-pressure. Yes slp AND altitude are only calculated by a preprogrammed algorithm, but in connection with the (measured) current pressure those variables help greatly to keep the data mor stable. I have made quite some trips on a 900 meters low mountain range, about 20km from where I live and no matter how often I went uphills/downhills and the weather changed, my Tech4o was never more of than 20 meters max according to my topo map I always bring along. But even with all that precision it that doesn't mean that I do not check the altitude from time to time and readjust if I feel the need for it, but that is surprisingly rather seldom the case.


cheers


----------



## Ockeghem (Jun 7, 2011)

This is a very informative thread.

I'm trying to determine the differences in features between the Protrek PRW-2500 and the Protrek PRG-240 models (excluding aesthetics).

Does anyone happen to know if any of the Protrek watches have a 999 hour stopwatch, or even a model or two that includes a stopwatch which exceeds the 'normal' 24 hours? Thanks.


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

Great guys. This is the watch I was waiting for. Now have a spf-40. No atom, no hight...

I disagree on the baro issue. In absolute numbers, the baro perssure is quite okay. But for me, at sea lvl, the trend (pressure of last 2-3 hours) is much more important. And in that, it does a good job.

However, in the hills, it is useless. But than again, I like to think that weather conditions in the hills varry greatly due to local conditions. So I like to think that for serious hiking, weather predicting based on changes in aire pressure are of limited use. Can anybody comment on that?


----------



## Ockeghem (Jun 7, 2011)

Schieper,

I agree, it is just the watch I've been wanting for as well. I'm guessing this one will be a bit pricey. Now I have to wait until it is affordable.


----------



## Ockeghem (Jun 7, 2011)

DougFNJ said:


> I think Casio may have released the perfect Protrek


Doug,

I can't wait for your review of this watch. 

I've never owned a watch with a compass. How does the watch point northward? Is there a needle, or is there some other indicator? Thanks.


----------



## Ockeghem (Jun 7, 2011)

I apologize if this has already been posted. It looks like release dates for this watch are August 31 (PRW-2500) and September 1 (PRW-2500T). I love this watch, but at app. $500 for the PRW-2500, I think I may have to wait just a while to get this one.

G-Shockzone - Casio Japan announce PROTREK

And another link listing some of the specs:

Casio | Protrek | PRW-2500-1JF


----------



## kabar24 (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone knows when it will be on european market? And if I could get all those functions in G-shock, I would buy it in one second


----------



## Greenwood (Sep 27, 2011)

Guys and gals,
Supervisor at bluedial.com told me today the reason they changed the price from $195 to $250 today was because Casio demands at least as much as a minimum price. See my explanation of what happened at the end of other threads about the PRW-2500-1 

I will not be buying this at anything over $200. There still is a decent profit in there at that price. Paying $300 is crazy. You are probably paying a full $150 in profit at that point. That is like Macy's or Nordstrom markup.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

The watch is overpriced and I wont be tempted until it gets down to something much more realistic, and lets face it Casio has yet offer an ABC that is more accurate or with grater resolution than the original Protrek`s, however more functions. The PRW-2500 is the new all round field watch, yet for me the 240, 80 and even the 40 offer much the same in ABC functionality at by far better price points.

I expect the PRG version (non Atomic) will as always be significantly cheaper, which does point greatly to the pricing being market driven just take the GF-1000 versus the GWF-1000, I appreciate that Casio is looking and to some extents and purposes must raise the profile of the product, yet at the same time they are also alienating is significant part of the customer base.

Some of the recent pricing is simply unrealistic...

Q-6


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

I am beginning to wonder if the world’s economic collapse and the value of international currencies combined with a shrinking buying market has anything to do with Casio’s recent prices for their new products.


----------



## 1414DW6100 (Oct 16, 2006)

I was really considering buying this watch, in fact it was already in a shopping cart ready for the trigger pull. However after reading this thread, I'm leaning towards the Suunto Core. 

Atomic and moon + tide are functions I'd like for fishing. But with the other features not being very accurate I would like to try a new watch, since the PAW1500 is in my rotation and 90% of my watches are Casio. Maybe Suunto is in order. 

What are your thoughts Queen6?T

Thanks


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

I took the plunge to the dark side and bought the Suunto Core All Black version. I also have the PAW1500, PRW2500 and the PAG240. The core in terms off accuracy destroys them, not even close. I also decided to test the water resistance of the core and pressurized it down to 150' feet in a chamber and that passed. The only annoying aspect is if you strongly bump the core, you have to recalibrate the compass. The PRW2500 is a nice but doesn't compete against the Core.

If you want a watch with very good ABC functions, go with the Core. If you want a watch with ok/decent ABC functions, the go with a Protrek...that being said though, after comparisons between all my Casio watches and Suunto watches do you know which watch stayed the closest to the Core? It was the 5000/5100 series by Casio. By far the most accurate module for the Pathfinder/Protrek series.

Nice having unlimited watches at your disposal 



1414DW6100 said:


> I was really considering buying this watch, in fact it was already in a shopping cart ready for the trigger pull. However after reading this thread, I'm leaning towards the Suunto Core.
> 
> Atomic and moon + tide are functions I'd like for fishing. But with the other features not being very accurate I would like to try a new watch, since the PAW1500 is in my rotation and 90% of my watches are Casio. Maybe Suunto is in order.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1414DW6100 (Oct 16, 2006)

Odie said:


> I took the plunge to the dark side and bought the Suunto Core All Black version. I also have the PAW1500, PRW2500 and the PAG240. The core in terms off accuracy destroys them, not even close. I also decided to test the water resistance of the core and pressurized it down to 150' feet in a chamber and that passed. The only annoying aspect is if you strongly bump the core, you have to recalibrate the compass. The PRW2500 is a nice but doesn't compete against the Core.
> 
> If you want a watch with very good ABC functions, go with the Core. If you want a watch with ok/decent ABC functions, the go with a Protrek...that being said though, after comparisons between all my Casio watches and Suunto watches do you know which watch stayed the closest to the Core? It was the 5000/5100 series by Casio. By far the most accurate module for the Pathfinder/Protrek series.
> 
> Nice having unlimited watches at your disposal


Thanks for the reply,

My main use for this watch will be fishing and lots and lots of hiking/camping. 
How difficult is it to recalibrate the compass on the Core if you bump it? Also, when it comes to the backlight, which would you say has the better one? I love my PAW1300, but the backlight just doesn't stay on long enough.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

1414DW6100 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> My main use for this watch will be fishing and lots and lots of hiking/camping.
> How difficult is it to recalibrate the compass on the Core if you bump it? Also, when it comes to the backlight, which would you say has the better one? I love my PAW1300, but the backlight just doesn't stay on long enough.


It's always tougher when you're comparing a positive display and a negative display when it comes to the backlight. Comparing the two, I think the Protrek (even comparing apples to apples in terms of a positive display Core vs a positive display Protrek) comes out a little brighter.

It's not difficult to calibrate the compass, you just have to rotate the watch slowly until the watch starts showing directional headings again. The biggest seller on the Core for me (besides the all back look) is the Baro graph, I really like that as I can watch the weather trends a lot better than the Casio graph. The Casio Protreks take readings every two hours, on the even hours (8:30, 10:30, etc) where the Core takes it every 1/2 hour. The Core has a bit of a learning curve at first, esp when you're going from a Protrek to a Core but once you learn how to navigate the Core, it's quite simple.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

recalibrating the compass on the Core is as simple as backing out of the compass mode, then getting back to compass mode, and hold the watch level while you slowly turn a 360 degree circle. hardly a fuss at all.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

1414DW6100 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> My main use for this watch will be fishing and lots and lots of hiking/camping.
> How difficult is it to recalibrate the compass on the Core if you bump it? Also, when it comes to the backlight, which would you say has the better one? I love my PAW1300, but the backlight just doesn't stay on long enough.


The Core's backlight is at least 5 seconds. I've set an alarm on my Core in the dark easily. Tried to also do it on my Casio, but it was a lot harder.


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

A month a go my SPF-40 fell over board and disappeared into the lap of neptune.. The titanium wristband tore...
A brilliant reason to buy the new 2500 which I have now for 1 week.

Pro:
- atom time keeping (is it called like that)
- solar powered
- 3 second back light
- time, tide and air pressure in 1 view
- UTC time indication next to local
- altimeter (for wintersport so not of use yet)
- round time clocking on stopwatch (not used yet)
- shows neaps and tides (you call it like that in English spring tide and low?)
- Watch is flatter and smaller

Contra
- countdown does not change to stopwatch

Not quite sure if its better or worse
- 2 hour update on baro vs 1 hour ons spf-40
- not abel to put in local tide info (harbour number)
- plastic watch versus titanium spf 40
- smaler display prw 2500
- compas bezel on prw 2500 does not lock
- am not quite sure if the sensor of the prw 2500 is so much better

The best thing is that a friend of mine who happens to be a diver surprised me today. He went on a SAR mission with his scuba suit and rescued my old spf-40 from the sea. After being a month at 8-10 meters it came out perfectly. Only a bit of oxidation on the plastic parts and a strange smel. And that even while I changed the batteries myself without professional sealing the casing 6 month ago.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

schieper said:


> The best thing is that a friend of mine who happens to be a diver surprised me today. He went on a SAR mission with his scuba suit and rescued my old spf-40 from the sea. After being a month at 8-10 meters it came out perfectly. Only a bit of oxidation on the plastic parts and a strange smel. And that even while I changed the batteries myself without professional sealing the casing 6 month ago.


Now that is almost as cool as the story of the Citizen dive watch that was found after years in the ocean and still working.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## CPS9995 (Dec 28, 2011)

Queen6 said:


> Casio looks to be trying to produce an all round ABC that will cover all activities, however I completely agree about the display, a good field watch should be visible at a glance even in poor conditions.
> 
> Since 2007 Casio has compromised very much on readability and to some extents performance, with diminutive trend graphs and the continuation of the unusual implementation of the barometer/altimeter.
> 
> ...


I just purchased the PRW-2500; I've been reading many of your posts concerning ABC watches and I appreciate your vast knowledge. Having said that, I do understand that it will not be 100% accurate when taking a detailed reading and will probably never match any weather station but that's not important to me. I am only interested in the barometric trends...Is it falling hard or rising steadily. So my question for you is what are your thoughts on the accuracy of the trend graph? I do further understand that the graph may not be accurate after a trip in which my altitude will most certainly change. Which probably means I will have to wait a few hours before it starts measuring the true barometric trend. Do you think it is a useful toll for just measuring the weather trends?

Thank you in advance for any feedback.


----------



## sportmats (Feb 21, 2008)

I got mine a week before christmas as a christmas gift to myself. I am finding out little good things with the watch all the time. This is by far the best watch I have ever owned and with that said, I want to point out that I have owned some watches in my life. The last before this one were the "Pilot watch", GW-2500 B. I really love the atomic timing and all other great features on it. And the last thing I just found out some minutes ago, when the time passed midnight. I have the hourly time signal activated. Normally it: "Beep-beep" every hour. BUT now when it passed midnight (00.00) it were beep.... beep... a short pause for a half a 2nd or so between the two beeps.


----------



## decny (Feb 9, 2012)

To current ProTrek 2500 owners. Received mine last night and was wondering if others feel 1) the bezel is too loose and 2) the pin holding the strap is too loose.

Wondering if an exchange will make a difference.

Thank you.


----------



## SO8 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine is fine ... IMO.


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum guys!


----------



## sportmats (Feb 21, 2008)

decny said:


> To current ProTrek 2500 owners. Received mine last night and was wondering if others feel 1) the bezel is too loose and 2) the pin holding the strap is too loose.
> 
> Wondering if an exchange will make a difference.
> 
> Thank you.


Mine is just fine.


----------



## Tobarm1907 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey I just bought the prw 2500 AER (Black edition), still waiting for it...but actually I read many hours about which one to buy....I guess this watch offers alot for its money...i thought about buying the prw 3000 instead but I really dont like the "classier" design...just my opinion ;-) what´s youre experience of the durability of this 2500 model? I heard alot about the toughness of it which made my decision even easier.....

cheers


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Tobarm1907 said:


> Hey I just bought the prw 2500 AER (Black edition), still waiting for it...but actually I read many hours about which one to buy....I guess this watch offers alot for its money...i thought about buying the prw 3000 instead but I really dont like the "classier" design...just my opinion ;-) what´s youre experience of the durability of this 2500 model? I heard alot about the toughness of it which made my decision even easier.....
> 
> cheers


It's more than tough enough BUT the bezel on it will get scratched beyond all hell. Maybe look at the PRG-270 if you don't care about it being atomic.


----------



## Tobarm1907 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice odie ;-) this looks also very nice...I still think the 2500 version is tougher, I mean I really use my watch and if it looks scratchy (I dont mind if it just functions fine)...but the negative 
PRG-270-4 looks awsome...looks a bit like a rugged prw3000 for me...cheers


----------



## zeke456 (Oct 21, 2014)

I second that....now let get real this watch is unique..casio have gone all out...no holes barred....and have gone bold with this model...this is not a incest model...it's not a product of the previous family...This baby has new parents....a complete reborn...and it's got a face that only the beholder can love...So good is the case that they gave it to the 260....it's got a baro graph that i can see!!!..ok it's only 10 hours...BUT...it has for the first time an extra feature for the baro mode..it has these cool arrows that will tell you of extreme weather changes of which they got professional help by real weather mountaineers to create it!!!....it's not just a barometer but a REAL barometer.....yip..i have the paw2000t as well and i do love it's look..it speaks to me..but the day and date are a little to small to read....after reading that massive time...and yes the baro is nice on the 2000 coz you can see a good paten over time...but i just love the bigger day/date on the 2500..it fits well with the rest of the screen..and thats why the baro has bigger blocks..so as to mold in with the rest of the display...and it all comes together very well...it just works..but that is why you get the special pointers..because you only get 5 blocks...not 10...but i would rather 5 big blocks than 10 small ones...now the 270 gets the same thing..but it has alarms to go with the baro as well..so if the pressure changes quickly you get a beep as well as arrows...but it's a cheap watch..coz it's cheaply made...as far as i'm concerned the 250-2500 IS for now the KING of the all digital srceen protreks.....LONG LIVE THE "KING"


----------



## zeke456 (Oct 21, 2014)

yes there is alot of difference between the two...lots of small things like arrows for the baro....first time ever in a protrek watch...on the 1500 you want to see the year or day of week you have to sacafice the baro.....NOTHING on the 2500 gets left out bar the tide...if you want the tide on home screen it will take over the year readout..but thats not a biggie


----------



## sangrelo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I'd like to ask you if the prw 2500 has the Altimeter graph like the prg240-260 etc. 

Thank you very much!


----------

